# ¿En América Latina hablamos Dialectos del Español?



## gian_eagle

saludos!

les copio una discusión sobre el tema que se originó en otro thread:



			
				agromusica said:
			
		

> Originalmente publicado por *agromusica*
> _
> Aunque bien podriamos decir que el mexicano no es ningun "dialecto" o que el mexicano no existe. seguro un tema interesante, pero para otro "thread".
> 
> ¡Vaya, en esto sí estoy de acuerdo contigo! En México se habla Español, no Mexicano. Y el Español que se habla en México tiene sus particularidades del mismo modo que las tiene el Español que se habla en España. Tal como las tiene cada uno de los países de habla hispana.
> Pero tu enfoque original de "dialecto mexicano" me parece bastante poco ortodoxo, por decir lo menos.
> 
> Yo realmente no creo que las *lenguas indígenas* habladas en el *territorio mexicano* sean *dialectos mexicanos*.
> 
> En México se hablan tanto lenguas indígenas como dialectos indígenas y hay tanta variedad de ellos que es prácticamente imposible contabilizarlos. Cada uno es merecedor de todo mi respeto en tanto que forma parte de esa identidad que cada grupo tiene y que de por sí se ve tan mermada por distintos factores. Es justamente por esto que me chocó tanto la idea de equiparar estos dialectos, aunque fuera tácitamente, a la jerga o el slang.
> 
> Para mi el Otomí, Purepecha, Náhuatl, Tarasco, Zapoteca, Tzotzil y Chontal, como muchas otras, *SON LENGUAS *por sí mismas y ningún dialecto mexicano.
> Por ejemplo: YO diría que existe el Nahuatl como lengua con muchos dialectos distribuidos por las diferentes regiones de México.
> 
> Aquí tienes razón; cometí el error de mencionar algunas lenguas sin hacer la aclaración de que hay dialectos dentro de esas mismas lenguas._
> 
> _Un buen __link__ sobre este tema_
> 
> _Saludos_


 
personalmente, si bien no es oficial el término dialecto, creo que en América Latina se habla una clase de Mexicano, Argentino, Colombiano, Puertorriqueño, Peruano, Boliviano... etc. respectivamente.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Definitivamente usamos dialectos del español. Tal como agromusica ha dicho, el dialecto es una variación de una lengua (vale la pena dar una visita al diccionario de la RAE y buscar los términos "dialecto" y "lengua". Todos los hispanoparlantes hablamos variaciones del castellano, por tanto son dialectos...
Creo que no hay mucho que discutir al respecto.
Lo que habría que preguntar concretamente es, más bien, si alguien sabe que existan los términos mexicano, argentino, colombiano, puertorriqueño, etc., para denominar a la forma de castellano que se habla en cada región.
Saludos


----------



## gian_eagle

En eso estoy de acuerdo. creo que hasta ahora es un informalismo.

Esperemos más respuestas de los foreros.


----------



## typistemilio

¡Pues claro que existen variedad de dialectos del español que se usan en toda hispanoamérica! Sin embargo, no hay un consenso general acerca de lo que es un dialécto, y a veces puede traer diferentes conceptos a la mente de quien lo escuche... lo que puede generar malentendidos. 

Ahora, respecto a la pregunta de si existe algo así como el mexicano, argentino, colombiano, etc., eso ya suena un poquito raro. Es decir, no llegas con una persona y le dices: Oye, ¿hablas mexicano, o argentino? Es obvio que habla español, y aunque hay sustanciales diferencias, lo importante es que partimos de una base común. Si quisiera saber el dialécto específico de una persona, pues le pregunto de donde viene. Y además, los dialectos no se circunscriben a las fronteras nacionales. Puede haber infinidad de dialectos ¡dentro de tu propio país! Si en México escuchas a una persona que provenga del norte del país, con un defeño, un chiapaneco y un yucateco, notarás que cada uno de ellos habla un dialecto diferente.


¡Saludillos!


----------



## agromusica

Hola a todos. ME uno a la polémica. Fue muy buena idea cambirala de "Hilo", el otro se estaba desbordando.

Yo no creo realmente que exista un "dialecto mexicano" (por hablar de un ejemplo, lo mismo sería para el argentino, peruano, etc.)
Estoy de acuerdo con typistemillo que los dialectos no se definen por fronteras politicas, y definirlos es la verdad muy complicado. Pero sí estoy convencido que los dialectos del castellano existen. 

Al referirme a un "dialecto mexicano" en el otro "thread" me refería al dialecto "institucionalizado" de méxico, al dialecto estereotipado, al que se ha difundido por el mundo entero gracias a Cantinflas y el Chavo del 8 (dejemos a Speedy González de lado pa no complicarla) el cual es el dialecto o acento del DF (conocido como Chilango, sin ofender) y no tiene porque representar a todos los mexicanos. En todos los paises existen dialectos estereotipados, en Argentina es el Porteño, por ejemplo.

¿Cuantos dialectos del Castellano existen? ni idea y creo que nadie lo sabe ni lo quiere saber. HAy que ser abiertos para aceptar las diferencias y la diversidad.

Hay una definición de lengua que viene bien para este Hilo

"Una lengua es un dialecto con ejército"

Saludos y hasta al rato


----------



## agromusica

en relación a un comentario de ElenaofTroy, (thread anterior)



> En fin, sólo quería dejar bien claro que en mi país y seguramente en los otros países con un número de población indígena importante, suena por demás impropio referirse al slang con la palabra dialecto; lo mismo que referirse a nuestro idioma, el Español, como dialecto mexicano.


 
Tienes razón que slang y dialecto no son lo mismo.



> ¡Tan impropio como decir que el Inglés Americano es un dialecto del Inglés Británico, por muy interesante que a ti te pudiera parecer esta discusión!


 
La verdad que me parece muy interesante esta discusión. Y no creo que el Inglés Americano sea un dialecto del inglés Británico, no se trata de subordinar un dilaecto a otro, pero podríamos decir que el inglés americano y el inglés británico (si es que estos existen como tales) son dialectos de la lengua inglesa . En iguales condiciones.

Saludos


----------



## typistemilio

> los dialectos no se definen por fronteras politicas, y definirlos es la verdad muy complicado.



¡Amén!

Y sin embargo, parece que hay quienes han hecho el esfuerzo. Me parece interesante el artículo "Español" en es.wikipedia, el cual incluye una lista de dialectos del español bastante larguita. Pueden checarla haciendo clic aquí.

Me parece interesante esta lista, aunque me gustaría saber las fuentes que consultaron para llegar a ella... en fin, la pongo a su consideración.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## Fernando

Al menos para España la lista que da me parece cortísima. Aunque no he entrado en cada una de las agrupaciones que da (en la que posiblemente amplíe la información) me parece que le faltan (al menos) los dialectos catalán, valenciano, vasco y gallego (no a los respectivos idiomas, cuidado, sino a la forma en que hablan los hispanohablantes en español en esos territorios). El extremeño es artificial dado que como mínimo tendrían que diferenciar la alta y la baja Extremadura, el acento de Madrid es perfectamente reconocible frente a Castilla, etc. etc.


----------



## agromusica

> Al menos para España la lista que da me parece cortísima


imagínate, para españa dan 6 dialectos, y ya queda corta la lista, para otros paises más grandes (no por eso más variados) dan solo uno, o dos. Sin duda la lista es bastante superficial. Pero el link es muy interesante.

saludos


----------



## Lucyernaga

En Panamá hay un pueblo que se llama Chitré.  La gente es muy buena onda, pero cuando hablan entre sí (y se supone que están hablando el mismo idioma que el resto de los panameños y/o hispanoparlantes) no se les entiende nada.  Por ejemplo, para saludarse dicen algo así como
"qué pajó, tú?" que tendría que ser en realidad "¿qué pasó?" y por ejemplo te dice "tai linda, tú" que sería "estás linda".

A todo esto, la velocidad con la que hablan es impresionante y el acento no puedo ni describirlo.  Es más, en la universidad pedíamos traductor (bromeando) para entender a estos compañeros.

Yo diría que es un dialecto, pues es una variación (aguda, eso sí) del castellano.


----------



## gian_eagle

la pronunciación también forma parte del dialecto?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Claro... la pronunciación es una varianción, por tanto es importante en el dialecto, así como los modismos. 
Saludos


----------



## typistemilio

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> la pronunciación también forma parte del dialecto?



Hasta donde tengo entendido en estos momentos, sin ser un experto en lingüística, las características de un dialecto pueden ser fonéticas (por ejemplo: ejo en vez de eso); de gramática, con en el caso del voseo o el tuteo; o de vocabulario, como en el caso de una curiosa composición de  Juan Jaime López cantada por Café Tacuba:



> Ya chale chango chilango
> ¡Qué chafa chamba te chutas!
> No checa andar de tacuche
> ¡Y chale con la charola!



¡Saludillos!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

typistemilio said:
			
		

> Hasta donde tengo entendido en estos momentos, sin ser un experto en lingüística, las características de un dialecto pueden ser fonéticas (por ejemplo: ejo en vez de eso); de gramática, con en el caso del voseo o el tuteo; o de vocabulario, como en el caso de una curiosa composición de Juan Jaime López cantada por Café Tacuba:
> 
> ¡Saludillos!


 
   

 Por favor... nadie piense que los todos mexicanos hablamos así. Está es una canción que parodia el caló mexicano, el lenguaje de las calles... como ha dicho typistemilio: es una curiosa canción...


----------



## gian_eagle

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Cafe Tacuba:
> Ya chale chango chilango
> ¡Qué chafa chamba te chutas!
> No checa andar de tacuche
> ¡Y chale con la charola!
> 
> Por favor... nadie piense que los todos mexicanos hablamos así. Está es una canción que parodia el caló mexicano, el lenguaje de las calles... como ha dicho typistemilio: es una curiosa canción...


 
Jeje... me imagino que no hablan así... pero no es curioso que por ejemplo Chespirito use tantas palabras con Ch?? como Chanfle, Chirimpiolca, Chasco, Chapulin, Chilindrina...etc?? Creo que es justamente por ser una parodia.


----------



## ampurdan

A mí me parece muy acertado el link de Wikipedia, aunque evidenemente los dialectos se pueden multiplicar y multiplicar dependiendo de entorno a qué rasgos lingüístico-geográficos los agrupemos. Es interesante también la página de Wikipedia que habla del dialecto estándar del castellano.


----------



## typistemilio

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Jeje... me imagino que no hablan así... pero no es curioso que por ejemplo Chespirito use tantas palabras con Ch?? como Chanfle, Chirimpiolca, Chasco, Chapulin, Chilindrina...etc?? Creo que es justamente por ser una parodia.



Bueno, mi teoría personal es que el Sr. Roberto Gómez Bolaños (Chespirito) está obsesionado con las ches... aunque debido a la influencia del náhuatl y algunas palabras traídas del francés, tal vez si haya algunas palabras extras con ch en el vocabulario de los mexicanos. Pero no lo sublimemos lo de las eñes, eso es una fascinación particular de Chespirito, Chavo, Chompiras, Chapulín... me acabo de dar cuenta que los nombres de todos los personajes que caracteriza empiezan con ch. ¡Chispas!

¡Saludillos!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

typistemilio said:
			
		

> Bueno, mi teoría personal es que el Sr. Roberto Gómez Bolaños (Chespirito) está obsesionado con las ches... aunque debido a la influencia del náhuatl y algunas palabras traídas del francés, tal vez si haya algunas palabras extras con ch en el vocabulario de los mexicanos. Pero no lo sublimemos lo de las eñes, eso es una fascinación particular de Chespirito, Chavo, Chompiras, Chapulín... me acabo de dar cuenta que los nombres de todos los personajes que caracteriza empiezan con ch. ¡Chispas!
> 
> ¡Saludillos!


¡Chanfle!  tienes razón... casi me da la chiripiorca de la impresión...


----------



## Roi Marphille

Fernando said:
			
		

> Al menos para España la lista que da me parece cortísima. Aunque no he entrado en cada una de las agrupaciones que da (en la que posiblemente amplíe la información) me parece que le faltan (al menos) los dialectos catalán, valenciano, vasco y gallego (no a los respectivos idiomas, cuidado, sino a la forma en que hablan los hispanohablantes en español en esos territorios).


No discrepo contigo porque no soy un experto.. verifico que, con mas o menos éxito, se puede adivinar si una persona es de Cataluña, Galicia, País Vasco, Valencia, Baleares etc.. según la forma en que habla castellano. Creo que es determinante la lengua materna del hablante. En el caso de Cataluña, yo creo que la mayoría de los hispanohablantes hablan castellano sin influencias del catalán por lo tanto, me parece aventurado decir que exista un dialecto del castellano en Cataluña ( es verdad que hay algunas palabras y expresiones catalanas que se dicen ocasionalmente en castellano com por ejemplo: adéu, Déu n'hi do, plegar del trabajo, nen, pas.. etc.. y hay algunas palabras y expresiones que se han importado y traducido como "jamón dulce, cortado, ahora no me salen mas..) . Otra cosa es si el hablante tiene el catalán como lengua materna, luego sí tiene un acento pronunciado y se podría decir que habla un dialecto del castellano pero técnicamente creo que no se lo tendría que considerar como tal ya que tendría el mismo valor, desde un punto de vista filológico, que un alemán que hable castellano ya que habla una lengua que no es la suya propia. ¿me explico? Por ejemplo, yo hablo castellano con acento catalán de la misma forma que un alemán o italiano hablan castellano con acento alemán o italiano respectívamente. 
no se si tiene mucho sentido lo que he dicho...ya me diréis. 

Referente a los otros territorios, no me atrevo a opinar.


----------



## gian_eagle

typistemilio said:
			
		

> Bueno, mi teoría personal es que el Sr. Roberto Gómez Bolaños (Chespirito) está obsesionado con las ches... aunque debido a la influencia del náhuatl y algunas palabras traídas del francés, tal vez si haya algunas palabras extras con ch en el vocabulario de los mexicanos. Pero no lo sublimemos lo de las eñes, eso es una fascinación particular de Chespirito, Chavo, Chompiras, Chapulín... me acabo de dar cuenta que los nombres de todos los personajes que caracteriza empiezan con ch. ¡Chispas!


 
Quizás Chespirito utiliza palabras que son galicismos, pero su nick proviene del inglés, de célebre autor William Shakespeare.

Según dice _wikipedia_, su nombre profesional proviene: 

"del diminutivo de la pronunciación españolizada de William Shakespeare (_Güiliam Chekspir_), en diminutivo debido a la estatura de Gómez Bolaños y por la pretención de que el talento de Gómez Bolaños para escribir historias se asemeja al de Shakespeare por ser tan prolíficos y versátiles".

¡Chanfle!


----------



## ampurdan

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> No discrepo contigo porque no soy un experto.. verifico que, con mas o menos éxito, se puede adivinar si una persona es de Cataluña, Galicia, País Vasco, Valencia, Baleares etc.. según la forma en que habla castellano. Creo que es determinante la lengua materna del hablante. En el caso de Cataluña, yo creo que la mayoría de los hispanohablantes hablan castellano sin influencias del catalán por lo tanto, me parece aventurado decir que exista un dialecto del castellano en Cataluña ( es verdad que hay algunas palabras y expresiones catalanas que se dicen ocasionalmente en castellano com por ejemplo: adéu, Déu n'hi do, plegar del trabajo, nen, pas.. etc.. y hay algunas palabras y expresiones que se han importado y traducido como "jamón dulce, cortado, ahora no me salen mas..) . Otra cosa es si el hablante tiene el catalán como lengua materna, luego sí tiene un acento pronunciado y se podría decir que habla un dialecto del castellano pero técnicamente creo que no se lo tendría que considerar como tal ya que tendría el mismo valor, desde un punto de vista filológico, que un alemán que hable castellano ya que habla una lengua que no es la suya propia. ¿me explico? Por ejemplo, yo hablo castellano con acento catalán de la misma forma que un alemán o italiano hablan castellano con acento alemán o italiano respectívamente.
> no se si tiene mucho sentido lo que he dicho...ya me diréis.
> 
> Referente a los otros territorios, no me atrevo a opinar.


 

No sé en tu caso, Roi, pero la diferencia está en que el alemán y el francés no conviven a diario con la otra lengua. En mi caso, aunque toda mi familia hablara en catalán, el castellano es una segunda lengua casi materna. No sé si mi acento en castellano devería contar para hablar de un dialecto castellano en cataluña.

Por otra parte, toda aquella gente que se expresa principalmente en castellano en Cataluña, tiene muchas maneras de decir calcadas del catalán de las que nosotros, Roi, no nos damos cuenta, pero cuando van a otros sitios los otros castellanohablantes sí se percatan.


----------



## Fernando

Posiblemente Roi tenga razón, pero como hay muchos hablantes cuasi nativos o con padre y madre con distintos idiomas maternos, etc. para mí son perfectos hablantes del castellanos con algunos "dejes" peculiares. En particular, el dequeísmo (no exclusivo) y las tes finales (verdat, Madrit).

Dejo a los filólogos si son hablantes de catalán que cometen errores traídos de su idioma al hablar en castellano o son hispanohablantes parciales cuyo dialecto está influido por la lengua del lugar en el que viven.

En el caso de los vascos está más claro: Hay relativamente pocos vascohablantes y sin embargo tienen un acento peculiar (que varía de provincia a provincia).

Los gallegos, que tienen un porcentaje de hispanoblantes también muy alto con diferentes proporciones de mezclas castellano-gallego al hablar en castellano no utilizan casi nunca los tiempos compuestos (anduviera en lugar de hubiera andado) y sobre su acento no te quiero contar.


----------



## ampurdan

¿El "dequeísmo"? Pues no le vendrá precisamente del catalán ese fenómeno... Quizá sea hipercorrección.

Es curioso porque mucha gente "dequea" en catalán y yo lo atribuía a la influencia del castellano: en catalán "que" nunca va precedido de preposición.


----------



## Fernando

Esta página me ha parecido interesante. Viene de guguelizar, no le pongo ningún sello.
http://jamillan.com/voccat.htm


----------



## Fernando

Y como uno tiene su corazoncito, ahí os va un diccionario de castellano-castúo (extremeño).
http://cabezadelbuey.galeon.com/castuo/castuo.html

...del que he sacado esta palabra que a muchos españoles y sobre todo sudamericanos, les sonará mucho.
Antié = Anteayer.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Fernando said:
			
		

> En el caso de los vascos está más claro: Hay relativamente pocos vascohablantes y sin embargo tienen un acento peculiar (que varía de provincia a provincia).


"ayba la hostia! Patxi!" tienes razón... 


			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Los gallegos, que tienen un porcentaje de hispanoblantes también muy alto con diferentes proporciones de mezclas castellano-gallego al hablar en castellano no utilizan casi nunca los tiempos compuestos (anduviera en lugar de hubiera andado) y sobre su acento no te quiero contar.


Verdad! a veces no tengo claro si hablan castellano o gallego...


----------



## Fernando

Yo he vivido en Galicia y el gallego ha sufrido muchos más problemas de normalización y aceptación social que el catalán.

Puedes estar en un bar y puedes oír las siguientes conversaciones cruzadas:

- El camarero C habla en gallego con el parroquiano A.
- El mismo C habla en castellano con el parroquiano B.
- B le habla a A en castellano, que le contesta en gallego.
- Cuando hablan de toros hablan en castellano y del campo en gallego.
- B le mezcla a C frases hechas en gallego (y viceversa).

así que no te extrañe.


----------



## marinax

yo acuerdo con quien dice que todos hablamos dialectos derivados del español, y agrego que quizas no exista el "argentino, boliviano, mexicano" pero si existen los "argentinismos", por ejemplo.


----------



## ampurdan

Es curioso eso de cambiar de lengua según el tema de que se trate. 

Cuando lo oigo por la tele, el gallego me parece castellano hablado con pequeñas variaciones. Fui a Lugo y me di cuenta que el gallego auténtico es mucho menos comprensible y tiene una tonalidad propia.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Si existen los argentinismos, ¿existirán también los españolismos en castellano, los castellanismos en español, los españolismos en español y los castellanismos en castellano?


 
   
Pues tal vez si... digo, también la RAE acepta "mexicanismos" ¿no?


----------



## Fernando

Para mí no existe ninguna duda, independientemente de la opinión que se tenga de cuál es el estándar.

Mucha gente tiene la idea de que el mejor español se tiene que hablar en Madrid, cuando aquí se habla quizás uno de los peores españoles del mundo (y cuanto más castizo, peor).


----------



## nabi

dentro de los pueblos latinoamericanos se ha fortalecido la busqueda de Dios, en consecuencia de esto muchas personas toman dialectos y palabras del cristianismo y las adptan a la jerga de su cultura, lo hacen solo para sentirse cerca de Dios.


----------



## Fernando

nabi said:
			
		

> dentro de los pueblos latinoamericanos se ha fortalecido la busqueda de Dios, en consecuencia de esto muchas personas toman dialectos y palabras del cristianismo y las adptan a la jerga de su cultura, lo hacen solo para sentirse cerca de Dios.


Apasionante, nabi. Es una pena que no estemos hablando para nada del cristianismo en este momento, que por cierto no tiene dialectos dado que no es un idioma.


----------



## nabi

Fernando said:
			
		

> Apasionante, nabi. Es una pena que no estemos hablando para nada del cristianismo en este momento, que por cierto no tiene dialectos dado que no es un idioma.


no es un idioma pero si influye en los idiomas, los cuales influyen en las culturas y las culturas influyen a su vez en los idiomas


----------



## Fernando

Con profunda alegría compruebo que la DRAE acepta que hay españolismos. Ved la segunda acepción (que debería haberse ampliado a la primera).

Artículo enmendado. 
Avance de la vigésima tercera edición 
 pijo, ja. 
 (De or. inc.). 
 1. adj. despect. coloq. Esp. Dicho de una persona, especialmente joven: Que en su vestuario, modales, lenguaje, etc., manifiesta afectadamente gustos de una clase social adinerada. U. t. c. s. 
 2. adj. despect. coloq. Esp. Considerado propio de una clase social adinerada. Colegio pijo. 
 3. m. Cosa insignificante, nadería. 
 4. m. malson. Miembro viril.


----------



## nabi

fernando no entiendo con claridad a que quieres llegar a este punto.


----------



## agromusica

Quisiera hacer una corrección aun post anterior: quise decir subordinar en lugar de subyugar......

Lo voy a editar.



> ....Y no creo que el Inglés Americano sea un dialecto del inglés Británico, no se trata de *subyugar* un dilaecto a otro, pero podríamos decir que el inglés americano y el inglés británico (si es que estos existen como tales) son dialectos de la *lengua inglesa* . En iguales condiciones.


 
y en relación a esto:



> fernando no entiendo con claridad a que quieres llegar a este punto.


 
Yo sí creo entenderlo. 
Yo creo que el español ya está (o por lo menos debería estarlo) muy evolucionado y las relaciones de la "madre patria" con sus antiguas colonias bastante normalizadas como para seguir considerando el español hablado dentro del Estado Español o en algunas regiones de éste (háblese de Castilla) la "forma modelo" o "Español Estandard". Así como existen variaciones dialectales de la lengua en Latinoamérica existen estas en España, con sus _horrores_ gramaticales incluidos. 

¡Yo creo que el Español "puro" no existe! Por lo menos en la lengua hablada. Y si existiera, yo no querría hablarlo.

Saludos


----------

